# Has the Flounder well ran dry at Dauphin Island



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Me and my two boys went to Dauphin Island last night every thing was perfect light cool wind clear water plenty of bait swimming around ,we were there from after dark to about 10:45 and I didnt see not one Flounder this was the 3rd trip in three weeks that we came home with none,but before that we always came home with a few, but now its like they are GONE lol anybody have any idea. I keep hearing about this month there were gonna be alot Flounder but I havent seen em yet. thanks


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

You were on the wrong side of the tide...IMO. Check the tide charts. Good luck.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes Giggamon thier all gone no need to go back LOL JK They should be around here until Turkey Day unless we get some real cold weather and the waterr temps drops to low


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I went to the island right after dark until about 12:30 and once again there was plenty of bait fish every where but I did not see one Flounder, yes they are gone. Because I have no explantion as to where they have gone or where they will be they are just gone.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Giggamon has got to be the hardest working and persitant guys out there - 5 hours wading up and down some of the most productive areas in Alabama (or used to be).

We only got one and another boat got two. Another disappointing night (Thursday).


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening GiggaMon
Next time you go try 3 hours till high tide and into the high. If the tide is falling you have to look deeper and they are harder to see. I starrted East of the the bridge Fri. night and headed East. Saw plenty of 12 inch fish and smaller( won't stick unless 15 inches and up). The fish were deep in 2 foot of water or more. Limited out with fish from 16 to 22 inches.
Hope This Helps


----------

